# Black Friday - who else?



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

So, there's CRS, and Menagerie. Bravo to you both!

Anyone else getting into the act? that you know of?


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Big als and their usual junky sale


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Spicoli said:


> Big als and their usual junky sale


Horrible that bigals.com has pretty good sales and nothing worth while here. A nice Canadian company.....


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

A great Canadian supplier that has a Black Friday sale is Reef Supplies Canada

Reefsupplies.ca

Great prices generally and I get a lot of my equipment and dry goods there


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Bullet said:


> A great Canadian supplier that has a Black Friday sale is Reef Supplies Canada
> 
> Reefsupplies.ca
> 
> Great prices generally and I get a lot of my equipment and dry goods there


Very true!, great customer service and fast shipping. A++


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

MOPS has 15% off this week.
http://mops.ca/
Just use or mention the discount coupon code "BLACKFRIDAY" when you place your order.
This coupon is valid from now until November 29th at 11:59 pm and while it applies to most of the items we carry it can't be used to purchase Maxspect, Coralvue, Reef Octopus, Rena Filstar Filters or PolyLap products.

Angel Fins
http://angelfins.ca/
Free shipping on Black Friday.
SATURDAY - AFTER BLACK FRIDAY DEAL - in store ONLY
75 gallon tank - $99 (limited quantity available)
All Seachem products 15% OFF

J&L Aquatics
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/mainpage.php
Savings of up to 25% and more off of the regular retail price
Items you won't see on sale on Boxing Day
Sale begins 11am PST, Friday November 28th.

--
Paul


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Wondering if ATI ballast are on Sale Black Friday?


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

AVAST MARINE: coupon code *THANKS2014* for 20% off entire site

just got $9 off the top-down porthole for my DSLR.....sweeet deal!

http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/product/Top-Down-Porthole-XL

shipping to Canada is a total rip off, so I just shipped it to my Niagara Falls USA address and will pick up when I head there for boxing week sales


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

We got a sale going on for jebaos. http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125506

Get em while supplies last!


----------

